# My Teeny WeenY Collection



## *MaC WhoRe* (Jan 23, 2006)

not much but something!







[/IMG]


----------



## Joke (Jan 23, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Jan 23, 2006)

not much! You have a lot of eye shadow there girl, Nice collection.


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 23, 2006)

not much? looks like an awesome collection to me!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 24, 2006)

Teeny weeny my behind. Very nice collection


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome collection girl!! you should depot your e/s and get some free lippies! looks like you can get around 3 or 4 there!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 24, 2006)

Small?  That's a lot of stuff!

Who makes your traincase?


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Small?  That's a lot of stuff!

Who makes your traincase?_

 

My traincase is from Sephora, when i got it about 2 yrs ago it was about $90.  I LoVe it!! I need to get another one for the rest of the goodies i'll be getting!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 25, 2006)

ahhhhhhh we have the same case!!!! don't you just love it! great collection.makin me jealous girl.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 25, 2006)

My boyfriend just got me that case for Christmas. I love it! I too haven't depotted my shadows yet, but I plan too - they're taking up too much room.


----------



## velvet (Jan 25, 2006)

not much?

come on, thats a ton!
nice collection


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 26, 2006)

well thats one BIG teeny weeny collection you got there lol. Very nice though!


----------



## Lustrouslips (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

nice!  you should depot your eyeshadows.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Huh! I see some Shu eyeshadows too! Nice collection.


----------



## nobella (Feb 4, 2006)

very nice i can tell for a fact that is not a small collection


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

thats far from being teeny weeny...jeez


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome Collection Girlie!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

You have a looovely collection


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice!


----------

